# mice in ice melt pile



## somervillesnow (Nov 10, 2011)

I am going to buy ice melt by the yard and store a couple yards outdoors in a tarp with walls and covered by another tarp) on my property. Will mice want to burrow in that ice melt?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

somervillesnow;1504270 said:


> I am going to buy ice melt by the yard and store a couple yards outdoors in a tarp with walls and covered by another tarp) on my property. Will mice want to burrow in that ice melt?


Only if you leave bottles of Tequila opened next to it. :laughing:

I have never heard of a mouse problem with salt piles myself.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Had a frog problem once. Shop used to be beside a swamp and we would find dozens of frog carcasses along the edge of the salt pile. Things would be mummified as the salt would dry em right out.

Never heard of mice tho.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

They would look like Christmas tree ornaments and if the tail curls enough...you wouldn't need any hooks.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

they would only provide additional traction as they flew out the back of the sander....


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Salt = Death...lol, so prolly not


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I had mice in my salt bin. It was next to a field so maybe that was part of the problem. They burroughed into it just like it was dirt.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Breaking up last years remaining salt in our bin, I came across this guy....There was only one, he seemed pretty happy until a big chunk fell on him, and then he got rolled over by the skidsteer.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Longae29;1521931 said:


> Breaking up last years remaining salt in our bin, I came across this guy....There was only one, he seemed pretty happy until a big chunk fell on him, and then he got rolled over by the skidsteer.


True Plowsite member dedication. Stop the skidsteer and take a picture of a mouse on the salt pile. :laughing:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

The funny thing was, as I was working my way to the back of the pile I was thinking will there be a mouse? Thinking specifically of this thread I knew I needed a pic. Doesn't say plowsite.Com addict under my name for nothing......I hate mice so if I hadn't been in the skidsteer I would have been long gone.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish I could stab the guy who started this thread in the throat and get away with it.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ducaticorse;1522485 said:


> I wish I could stab the guy who started this thread in the throat and get away with it.


 lol. .. ome don't have much sense to them i guess.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

ducaticorse;1522485 said:


> I wish I could stab the guy who started this thread in the throat and get away with it.


Bump for "how do you really feel"


----------

